

Where did the intranets go? - maurycy
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/747-where-did-the-intranets-go

======
simianstyle
I remember reading the cluetrain manifesto that dedicated about a quarter of
the book towards how much corporate intranets suck and stuff.

